
Twitter Bans WikiLeaks-Style Website for Publishing 'BlueLeaks' Documents - AndrewBissell
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/y3zwyw/twitter-bans-ddosecrets-for-publishing-blueleaks-documents
======
guerrilla
Here's Emma Best's full thread [1].

[1].
[https://twitter.com/NatSecGeek/status/1275554481510457351](https://twitter.com/NatSecGeek/status/1275554481510457351)

